# Webber not happy playing with AI?



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

*From Today's Philadelphia Daily News*

*Report:* Sixers' Webber says he doesn't want to play with Iverson

The Sixers aren't in the playoffs but they are in the news, thanks to Chris Webber's published comments regarding playing with Allen Iverson.

The New York Daily News reported that after the Sixers' first-round loss in the playoffs, Webber told a close friend that he didn't exactly enjoy being on the court with Iverson.

"I can't play with him," Webber was quoted as telling an old friend. "He dribbles too much."

Furthermore, Webber apparently isn't sold on the idea that he and Iverson can gel any better next season.

Apparently, Webber was warned by former Sixers forward Glenn Ribinson that it would be difficult to play with the five-time All-Star. Webber said that Robinson told him, "You won't able to play with him."

Now, after having played 21 games with the Sixers, Webber seems to agree.

"I'd take a pay cut to get out of there," Webber reportedly told his friend.

Unfortunately for Webber, that's not likely to happen.

Webber, who turns 33 in March, is reportedly scheduled to make $63 million over the next three seasons, so moving him isn't much of an option.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

First of all, that's exactly what the King's thought - that he's untradable. But we ended up with him. 

This is no surprise b/c you could see the displeasure on Webber's face during the playoffs and a few games at the end of the season. I knew we were going to here this from him but not this soon.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Plain and simple, everyone has to adjust they're games to help each other. It gets no plainer than that


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll wait to here Webber on this. Remember, Iverson's "friend" said he wanted out of Philly.

Did Steven A. Smith write this?


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

in the articles says a good thing that big dog told to webber its impossible to play with AI.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade was an accident waiting to happen..No way you can go from the Kings ,the best passing team in basketball to playing alongside A.I....

There is one way out of this mess and his name is Isiah Thomas..The problem is he will offer you any 3 of the 4 players...Kurt Thomas,Malik Rose,Jerome Williams and Maurice Taylor..If you are lucky,he may consider Sweetney

If you ask for an expiring contract,i.e Tim Thomas or Penny,he will ask for Dalembert in return.King should have seen this one a mile away...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I'll wait to here Webber on this. Remember, Iverson's "friend" said he wanted out of Philly.
> 
> Did Steven A. Smith write this?


Nope, Mitch Lawrence.. but I don't think Mitch is any more reliable than SAS.

The thing is, this rumor seems to be based in reality, remember Webber's answers in his exit interview after the Sixers were eliminated from the playoffs? When asked about playing with Iverson, Webber said something along the lines of "I played with a lot of great point guards in my career," and then said something about his faith in God is definitely going to grow because of this situation.

The fact Webber is unhappy, is something undeniable, the fact Iverson dribbles to much is something we can all acknowledge. We saw the dismay on Webber's face especially during game five of the Pistons series.

Like BEEZ said, everyone's going to have to adjust their game to help each other, if they don't I believe next year will be a huge dissapointment.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - Chris Webber on Monday denied a published report that he was unhappy playing for the Philadelphia 76ers and could not get along with Allen Iverson.
> 
> The New York Daily News on Sunday reported that after the Sixers' first-round loss in the playoffs, Webber confided to close friends that he didn't enjoy being on the court with Iverson.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

lol. i sure dont blame Webber. AI is a Plain ball hog. thats the reason why i dont see the 76ers making it to the Finals, not while AI is in Philly. Sorry to offend any sixer fan, just giving my personal opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

While Webber will of course deny this story, and it could actually be false, let's just pretend for a second it is true. If Webber is unhappy about the Me-Myself-andIverson offense, then isn't that the coach's problem? I mean, doesn't O'Brien setup that goofy offense?

I think O'Brien has to get the team together, not AI. AI is a born ballhog, but at some point the coach has to do more than say "Run around and dribble the ball until you can throw it away or throw up a wild shot." O'Brien seems to actually encourage that offense from AI. A good playbook from a good coach can fix that.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Webber prob didn't say it, but he was sure thiinking it. 

Next yr will be a challenge for AI. And I can't wait to see how it all unfolds. It's going to be exciting. You know we're going to get a lot of TV time next season.

Go sixers!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

kfranco said:


> lol. i sure dont blame Webber. AI is a Plain ball hog. thats the reason why i dont see the 76ers making it to the Finals, not while AI is in Philly. Sorry to offend any sixer fan, just giving my personal opinion. :biggrin:


 Most ball hogs dont avg 8 assists per game. Also did you not know that the Sixers have made it to the Finals with AI correct? How can not blame Webber? I guess its AI's fault that a 6' 10" 260 pound man is shooting jumpers and does not go into the post or its AI's fault that he showed 0 effort on the glass. Yeah it AI's fault alright


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i never knew ball hogs that got 16 assists on 2 different occasions or ball hogs that came 5 th in the league in assists....u wrong


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> However, Webber vehemently denied the report and said he had already called Iverson in an interview with the Philadelphia Inquirer on Monday.
> 
> "I'm telling you I never said that b.s. about A.I.," Webber told the Inquirer, adding that he already had called Iverson. "I love A.I. I love being back East. I've got no problems with Allen and I don't know where the hell anybody got that from.
> 
> ...


LINK

Webber's putting the blame and pressure on himself, which is good news, I'm really hoping that he has a successful offseason, his knee will never be 100% but if it can even get to 85% I think we'll definitely see a huge difference in his play next season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

mellow-dramatik said:


> i never knew ball hogs that got 16 assists on 2 different occasions or ball hogs that came 5 th in the league in assists....u wrong


Having assists doesn't mean that you aren't a ball hog.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You cant avg that many assists and be a ball hog


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It depends. AI posseses the ball alot, regardless of whether he passes or shoots. If he averages 20 asts a game, that will not reflect any change in that, because he passes for immediate shots, not to move and share the ball. So, in that since, yes, AI is a ball hog.

However, AI has always been ready and willing to pass the ball to someone he believes can make a shot. If he was in, say, Steve Nash's place, he'd be averaging at least two more assists and about as many points as he is now.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

sliccat said:


> It depends. AI posseses the ball alot, regardless of whether he passes or shoots. If he averages 20 asts a game, that will not reflect any change in that, because he passes for immediate shots, not to move and share the ball. So, in that since, yes, AI is a ball hog.
> 
> However, AI has always been ready and willing to pass the ball to someone he believes can make a shot. If he was in, say, Steve Nash's place, he'd be averaging at least two more assists and about as many points as he is now.


Exactly.
Next yr, I want him to redirect his game to where he depends on and gets his teammates more involved like in those games where he dished 16 assist. It was clear everyone was into the action and flow of the game all b/c of AI's play. He should look to drive and dish more instead of taking so many jumpers unless they're open shots of course. 

I still feel that he thinks he needs to carry the team on his shoulders too mcuh, which may lead some ppl to call him a ball-hog.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's not a ballhog in the traditional sense, because the image you get with that word is someone who refuses to pass the ball. He's going to have to cut down his ball handling at least 10 - 15% , and he needs to be more effecient in going for his own offense (which basically means shoot less threes since he shot 44% from inside the arc this season). If the Sixers are even going to sniff a championship he's going to have to make that change, and he's shown signs that he can make it.

I believe Allen Iverson, when he says he only gets mad at teammates when they don't shoot the ball, but at the same point it's understandable for some players to be hesistant to shoot when he's on the floor with them, simply because of his presense on the floor. Case in point, Andre Iguodala in the game Vs the Wizards (when Iverson and Webber were out) shot the ball with confidence, and ended the game with 18 points.. give him those same looks when Iverson was in the game and he's passing it up.


----------

